# Ravenwing Apothecary Conversion



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so i've made up an apothecary conversion for my Ravenwing squad, the bike is an oop one i found on ebay, c+c's welcome and encouraged 









































































Chris


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

High Speed Healz!!!!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok i must say thats one Nice conversion dude very clean and the bike is sweet to! If you don't mind me asking whats it from? 


Oh and +rep!


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats a top notch conversion there m8, it looks great and i can`t wait to see it painted up.. +rep


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that bike looks like the old metal 40k bikes from back in the day, but i dont think it is,very nice model though and a super conversion +rep


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

tbh i bought it off ebay, it does have the aquila on the satchel bags at the back and it had an old metal space marine with a chainsword glued to it when i bought it but other than that im not sure, it was advertised as games workshop though, gotta finish painting some more troops up before the missus will let me paint it up  lol thanks for all the comments


----------

